# Pretending she doesn't like me...



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

she's pretty, I hope Annie's spay goes good! cats make me too nervous though, I don't mind an occasional visit, but that's all I can do. I baby sat a girl when I was younger and the cat was laying in the girls underwear drawer. after a bath the girl went in to grab undies I was right behind her. she grabbed a pair opposite side of the cat and this time the cat lost it, I had to rip the cat off her and call an ambulance. she was sooo scratched up all over her body, I felt horrid. I still have no clue what happened! the cat always laid in her drawer and never minded us grabbing out of it before.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Aww. And people say cats don't care.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Sounds a bit like our cat growing up. I think it's sweet she likes to hang out with you. Cats can be very fickle with affection.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Whoiscoconut said:


> she's pretty, I hope Annie's spay goes good! cats make me too nervous though, I don't mind an occasional visit, but that's all I can do. I baby sat a girl when I was younger and the cat was laying in the girls underwear drawer. after a bath the girl went in to grab undies I was right behind her. she grabbed a pair opposite side of the cat and this time the cat lost it, I had to rip the cat off her and call an ambulance. she was sooo scratched up all over her body, I felt horrid. I still have no clue what happened! the cat always laid in her drawer and never minded us grabbing out of it before.


Yikes, how scary! Mine will bite and dig claws in and not let go if offended, and the grip is fierce, and yes, there can be puncture wounds. I like cats, but my experience with this one means I love them on their terms only.

We warn visitors to NOT go within 6 ft of the cat (occasionally idiots still try because "cats like me", and get clawed for their troubles). She has been social distancing since long before it was cool.


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

social distancing before it was cool made me giggle. it was terrifying! After the fact the parents apologized saying they should've told me she was old and getting grumpy. so I don't completely blame the kitty but I still won't own one and i'll wait for them to approach me before I touch someone elses.lol


----------

